

Ask HN: Feedback on privately hosted web analytics (Piwik) idea - paulsingh
http://dashboard.io

======
paulsingh
I've been thinking about doing this for a while -- this thread
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1649211>) convinced me to put up my MVP
and see where this goes.

Would love any feedback I can get!

------
zippykid
any idea on pricing?

~~~
paulsingh
Not yet. I think it needs to be comparable to Clicky, Chartbeat, etc but I'm
still working the numbers on costs, internal processes, etc.

